# seawall beachfront



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

looked great this evning, saw a nice flounder caught, also a friend of mine caught a nice keeper ling at the jetties yesterday


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

not much fishing pressure but this evning it looks awesome!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

20 mis. ago -just saw a few croakers, whiting, skip jack, bluefish and sand trout but the water looks awesome


----------

